# 2013 Rescue Calendar



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

The 2013 Rescue Calendar is available for order at Northcentral Maltese Rescue's web site: Calendar2012for-2013OrderForm

All of the fluffs in this calendar were photographed at the 2012 NMR picnic in June; I don't know if Tessa is in it yet as I haven't received my copy, but she was certainly hamming it up with the photographer! :w00t:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Maggie - thanks for letting us know. I need to order mine.


----------



## piratelover (Nov 11, 2012)

What a neat idea. I will have to take a look at the link. I think that a calendar is a wonderful thing to do


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I just learned that Tessa is Miss March!!! I can't wait to see my little calendar girl!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm so glad you let us know. I always love getting that particular calendar.


----------

